# K4Line - wo? | !wichtig!



## poisonbiker15 (2. März 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich wollte morgen mit einem Freund zu dieser K4Line fahren.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man da hinkommt?
Das es in Führt ist weis ich. U-bahn halte Rathaus. richtig?
und dann ???

Vorab dake  

Mfg kai


----------



## rex_sl (3. März 2007)

also vom bahnhof zum rathaus brauchste nicht bus fahren.

ausm bahnhof raus richtung innenstadt. dann einfach fragen wie man zu ikea kommt. wenn du den ikea markt siehst. stehst du an einer brücke über die schnellstraße- auf der rechten seite hinter der bushaltestelle ist die kavierlein.

vom bahnhof brauchste mitm rad 3 bis 5 minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (3. März 2007)

poisonbiker15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Ich wollte morgen mit einem Freund zu dieser K4Line fahren.
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man da hinkommt?
> Das es in Führt ist weis ich. U-bahn halte Rathaus. richtig?
> ...


U-Bahn-Haltestelle Rathaus ist richtig. 

Den kürzesten Weg zum Kavierlein findest Du auf deren Seite unter "So findet Ihr uns" -> "Anfahrt mit dem Rad vom Rathaus".




			
				rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> also vom bahnhof zum rathaus brauchste nicht bus fahren.


Vom Bahnhof hat er doch garnix geschrieben.


----------

